# Re-finish/change brass trimmed fireplace screen to black



## tims9364 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm a handyman looking for advice/direction on how change/re-finish a customer's fireplace screen trim from brass to black. initial thought with discussion with a sales associate at a local home center is to use either a fine grit sand paper or steel wool to scuff the finished surface, then use a primer afterwards, then apply 2 coats of a high-temp spray paint. The second part of our conversation was to take the screen to a local powder coating service and have them take care of it.

Please advise as to the best possible method and product(s) to use to do this project.

Thank You,

Tim S.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Either would be good Tim
Another option would be to take them to a stripper, have them dipped (stripped), and apply Stove Black to the pieces
Any/All are good choices, which is best depends upon your client

My personal/professional preference would be powder-coating (if at all possible)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Have you checked to make sure that the brass is not just a magnetic strip. A lot of times they used a brass colored magnet. That is usually just for the ones that have accents of brass around the black. You should check it though since on those kind you can just pull off the brass strip and turn it to all black.


----------

